# How do you clean a lava ledge?



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

I've seen a couple places say to soak them in vinegar or a vinegar/water solution. How do you do it?


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Mine always reeked, but soaking in boiling/hot water with a bit of soap/listerine does miracles!


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

You evenly mix water, vinigar, and a bit of dish soap. Then you leave it in the liquid for 45 minutes to an hour. If it does not submerge completely, then you can flip the ledge over half way through the proces.


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

If you want to clean it completely, I recommend doing what @Rats4All and @MinkShadow say. If you just want to get off the dirty stuff on top of the lava ledge, you can bring the lava ledge outside and scrape the dirty side of the lava ledge on the pavement


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> If you want to clean it completely, I recommend doing what @Rats4All and @MinkShadow say. If you just want to get off the dirty stuff on top of the lava ledge, you can bring the lava ledge outside and scrape the dirty side of the lava ledge on the pavement



Yeah, I'll probably end up soaking it, because I am cleaning it in between being used by different rats.


----------

